# Dell laptop keyboard problems



## VCW

Please help me guys!

I have a Dell Inspiron 2200 laptop and I've been having this keyboard problem for 2 days when I type up letters that mix with numbers like this:
se3e3 w2hat my p0r4o9ble3m i8s? I*t's so9 anno9yi8ngf, p0le3ase3 he3lp0 me3 fi8gu7r4e3 o9u7t w2hat i8t i8sQ!0

It's only a 5 month old laptop. I just hope that's it's not a virus. Is it possible that it might be dust trapped inside that's causing this? If so, do I have to take it to a computer shop to get it cleaned?

I really would appreciate anybody's advice on this

I8 CAN'T W2O9R4K LI8KE3 THI8S ANYMO9R4E3(q!

VCW


----------



## landscapedsgnr

*Same Problem on Inspiron 8100*

I am using another computer because I have the same problem with my Inspiron 8100 running windows 2000. 

For me it shows a number or symbol anytime I type the following Letters.
U(4), I(5), O(6), P(-), J(1), K(2), L(3), M(0).

This is a very interesting pattern as it makes a pyramid affecting all keys in a sequence between the M-Y-P keys. 

It just started 2 days ago, and it is very ANNOYING!!!! 

Please send recommendations

Thank you!!!!


----------



## DKLA

hey i have A dell lAtitude d^)) thAts d six hundred i hAve a problem similar to yours>>> i caNt type periods or commas Anymore And rAndom letters Are cApital but usually just A And Z and numbers come out [email protected]#$% like thAt~ mAybe we should stArt A club? 
j?k<~~pretend thAts a slAsh


----------



## feersumm

right this is a simple problem, due to the size of laptops, the manufacturers cannot fit on a normal number pad as on a standard keyboard, so what they do is use a function key to turn a portion of the keyboard in to the number pad.
to get rid of this you need turn the 'number lock' off this may be a single key or a combination.
for my laptop its:
press together; the function key (normally 'Fn' bottom left) and the number lock key (Num Lock).
hope this sorts out the problem.


----------



## ashcalvin

*inspiron 2200 keyboard problem*

Re: annoying double-keystroke issue (types "e3" not "e", etc.) --

If you visit the dell support forums, you'll see a thread about this -- all laptops 6-7 months old, all the problems happening in the last few weeks. I bought my 2200 on August 3, and the problem started two days ago.

Let's face it -- Dell made some lemon keyboards last summer and now we're all paying the price.

The Dell support forum says if you take the keyboard out, clean it and reinstall it fixes it, but that has not been the case for me. I'm having to order a new keyboard. And pay for it, since Dell's warranty is a lousy three months.

I've never bought a Dell before and I never will again. Good luck.


----------



## Ninaatkin

*Dell Inspiron 2200 keyboard problems*

I have had the same problem with my keyboard start happening randomly today. I bought the laptop in September '05. I think if we can get enough people with the same problems, we can easily pressure Dell to fix the problems or start a lawsuit.


----------



## geishaslave

*SOLVED: Dell Inspiron 2200 Keyboard Problems.*

While refurbishing an old Dell Insprion 2200 for a client, had problems with the keyboard as described in earlier posts.

My solution was to remove the keyboard unit and thoroughly blow compressed air into the spaces around all the keys then between the layers of the assembly sandwich.

Keyboard functions normally now.

The above will only work to remove dust/grit/lint/debris build up. Not effective for liquid spills/contamination.

Yes, I know the last post was in 2006. This update is intended for those still wanting to utilize the Inspiron 2200. The 2200 is a full featured laptop with GHz Intel P4 CPU speed, USB 2, ethernet and wireless capabilities.


----------



## canddy

i have a dell inspiron 1300, and i dont know why the keyboard doesnt work, backspace, space, enter, numbers, letters, all the keys. i dont know if it is a virus or a dirty keyboard, if it is dirty how can i clean it?..

PLEASE I REALLY NEED AN ANSWER SOON.​


----------



## geishaslave

Hi Canddy.

Please go to the following link for troubleshooting your Dell Inspiron 1300:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Sounds like your keyboard may have failed altogether.

I suggest you download the manual, follow the keyboard replacement procedure, then see if the connector is loose. Try cleaning the keyboard as explained in my earlier post.

If no go after checking the connection and air cleaning, then consider replacing the keyboard. Check eBay for cheap parts if you don't want a new keyboard from Dell.



canddy said:


> i have a dell inspiron 1300, and i dont know why the keyboard doesnt work, backspace, space, enter, numbers, letters, all the keys. i dont know if it is a virus or a dirty keyboard, if it is dirty how can i clean it?..
> 
> PLEASE I REALLY NEED AN ANSWER SOON.​


----------



## sharasmile76

I have a Dell Studio 17...havehad it for one month and had the same problems mentioned above. I did the Fn + Num Lk and it seemed to help. Thank you!
One thing I still do not like is that I have to key too hard otherwise it seems to skip keys.


----------



## lambchops_xB

i have a dell 1520 laptop bought in aug 2007 and im having a similar problem, the thing is sometimes my keyboard works fine others it doesnt

when acting weird the t,y,g,h buttons stick so when i want a t i get gt and same for g, gt. h is hy and so is y, hy. if i continue to press the t button i just get g and the similar for h or y.
also ive noticed, that if i press the backspace button it refreshes the page and erases anygthing i may have written
or when i use tab, it will go to the next box but will erase what i wrote in the previous one

i have recently bought a new keyboard for my laptop and this problem remains, some help would be wonderful


----------



## lambchops_xB

ok so it seems that my keyboard is working just fine now! 
my friend suggested that i run a defrag and since then i have not had any problems


----------

